# FNA Biopsy done today



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

I had my FNA Biopsy done today, and it was an interesting process so I figured I'd share... Initially I was told by the ultrasound tech that she was concerned about the need for a Biopsy because of my thyroid being "so heterogeneous" that she wasn't certain this even was a nodule (despite two prior radiology reports over the last year saying this is a nodule. Once the doctor came in and looked at the ultrasound he showed her where exactly there was suspicious tissue (the nodule) and why it needed to be biopsied. He also said there were microcalcifications, which I found interesting since my ultrasound report did not say that.

In any case, he only did one pass with the needle in my neck to get enough cells for the Biopsy (I sure hope they got enough), and then the pathologist said that was good enough. Even with the lidocaine I felt a lot of discomfort in my neck when the needle was in, but luckily, it was fairly quick. Very minimal soreness and no swelling after.

I follow up with the surgeon Tuesday for the results and to discuss my plan to remove my thyroid completely. Also I'll make sure to post this in the surgery/cancer section in case anyone is interested over there. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

I had my FNA Biopsy done today, and it was an interesting process so I figured I'd share... Initially I was told by the ultrasound tech that she was concerned about the need for a Biopsy because of my thyroid being "so heterogeneous" that she wasn't certain this even was a nodule (despite two prior radiology reports over the last year saying this is a nodule. Once the doctor came in and looked at the ultrasound he showed her where exactly there was suspicious tissue (the nodule) and why it needed to be biopsied. He also said there were microcalcifications, which I found interesting since my ultrasound report did not say that.

In any case, he only did one pass with the needle in my neck to get enough cells for the Biopsy (I sure hope they got enough), and then the pathologist said that was good enough. Even with the lidocaine I felt a lot of discomfort in my neck when the needle was in, but luckily, it was fairly quick. Very minimal soreness and no swelling after.

I follow up with the surgeon Tuesday for the results and to discuss my plan to remove my thyroid completely.


----------



## Aprilw357 (Sep 4, 2017)

I had my FNA Biopsy done today, and it was an interesting process so I figured I'd share... Initially I was told by the ultrasound tech that she was concerned about the need for a Biopsy because of my thyroid being "so heterogeneous" that she wasn't certain this even was a nodule (despite two prior radiology reports over the last year saying this is a nodule. Once the doctor came in and looked at the ultrasound he showed her where exactly there was suspicious tissue (the nodule) and why it needed to be biopsied. He also said there were microcalcifications, which I found interesting since my ultrasound report did not say that.

In any case, he only did one pass with the needle in my neck to get enough cells for the Biopsy (I sure hope they got enough), and then the pathologist said that was good enough. Even with the lidocaine I felt a lot of discomfort in my neck when the needle was in, but luckily, it was fairly quick. Very minimal soreness and no swelling after.

I follow up with the surgeon Tuesday for the results and to discuss my plan to remove my thyroid completely.


----------

